# Want to Faten up Powder blue



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

Well I bought a powder Blue tang about 2 weeks ago. It was pretty skinny when I got it. Well I have ben Quarentining it in my refugium were I have lots of red macro for him to eat. I have also been feeding him misids to help faten him up. Well what I think is his belly is getting larger. Where is the fishes stomach?









where is the stomach? Is it at the bottom where you would exspect it to be just behind the mouth?

Thanks Roger


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

It's just behind the gills/pectoral fins near the bottom. However the entire lower half below the "swim line" (a visible line through the middle of the fish) should bulge out all the way to the tail when healthy.

Feed as many types of algae as possible. Buy cheap NORI sheets at a local Asian foods market or at your grocery store in the "Ethnic" aisles. NORI is the seaweed that they use to wrap sushi. Read the package, it should be 100% toasted seaweed and nothing else. They eat this up. I would cut out the mysis shrimp. They certainly eat it up. However it does nothing but screw up their insides. Fast food tastes good, is convenient, gives us a sense of being full with the 2,000 calories one meal provides. This is what giving mysis to a tang is like. It's like eating Burger King for every meal every day. Not healthy. They are programmed to be herbivores eating algae. As grazers they must eat constantly, not just once or twice a day. They burn almost as much energy eating as they take in. This is why they prove so futile to keep in captivity.


----------



## StiLo (Nov 25, 2007)

well what i do when i have a problem with tangs specially powder blues i dip the food in garlic.. not only does this prevents inner parasites but as well as it gives them apetite its a good remedy  try it see what happens...


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

well I left seaweed on a clip in the qt tank 24/7 for a month he looks much better now. I just put him in the display tank. They are all getting along great!!!


----------

